# The new French intelligence coordinator



## mike_cos (Mar 3, 2011)

Just for information last week the French government appointed Ange Mancini, former police officer andprefect, new Coordonnateur National du Renseignement (CNR). He replaces Bernard Bajolet who was appointed ambassador to Afghanistan.
Under French law, the CNR is the advisor to the President of the Republic in the field of intelligence, coordinating the activities of the Services and is the belt including thePresident and the Prime Minister. Works with the Conseil national du renseignement where he performs secretarial functions. French Blackops in Afghanistan?...


----------



## QC (Mar 3, 2011)

I think Bernies got a tough gig. Why did he go to the Stan and not Washington?


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 6, 2011)

No love.


----------



## QC (Mar 6, 2011)

His deputy is Maurice La Poubelle.


----------

